# Famiry window switch purchase!! Cheeeap



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3I026

lets do this! shouldnt be that costly and i know youve all have peeling problems

we all got our taillights from bks before so this would be even easier. ill start a list if youre in.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Can you get some price points?

0-10
11-20
etc?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Can you get some price points?
> 
> 0-10
> 11-20
> etc?


yeah why would you famiry purchase such a cheap item?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> yeah why would you famiry purchase such a cheap item?


alot of people were interested from the start, why not?

itll save them trouble and a few bucks if everything is arranged.

its $100+ from the dealer, with a famiry purchase should only be $50ish? can get a case of beer from that extra $50

plus its the updated chrome one, and everyones been bitching about their old peeling ones.


----------



## tomeq (Jan 5, 2011)

If we can get good price on a bundle 1x main window switch + 3x single switches + mirror adjuster than it would be interesting... opcorn:


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

If this is for Main and singles I'm down.


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

kinda maybe sorta interested


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA6I013

what about a package of the switch and this??? 

i need new windows switchers cuz the driver window switch sticks :/


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

In for a package deal!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Do these switches normally break?

I have yet to have a problem with any of them. Wondering if I should do the GB just in case....


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Do these switches normally break?


I'm confused also.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> I'm confused also.


With the switches, on certain cars like my friend's B7 A4, the black paint used on the window switches has been known to peel off leaving the tan or greyish plastic underneath exposed. The oil from our fingers somehow reacts with the paint and causes it to dissolve or disintegrate over use. I don't have any pictures, since my A3 hasn't had that problem, but I'm sure other forum members can show you what's happened. If you don't have this problem, I don't think it'll be worth it to order a back up since it's mainly just for cosmetic reasons. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I am looking for package deal only also. My friend ****ed up my window switches..


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp. said:


> I am looking for package deal only also. My friend ****ed up my window switches..


did you shoot him for it?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

terje_77 said:


> did you shoot him for it?


yea bukkuake


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea bukkuake


ugh if he got bukkuake i dont know what you did to terje for breaking a stud on your turbo.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool I think I'm in to. I'm assuming the shape hasn't changed and would fit on an 06? Rich got me on this one.  :beer:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

fits 06+


anyways i got a reply

"we can offer you following prices.



Window switch driver side

10-15 switches 49,90USD

15-25 switches 47,50USD



The window switch for the passenger and rear windows cost each.



10-15 switches 19,90USD

15-25 switches 17,90USD



When we pack all part in one big box cost the shipping 49USD. But you must collect the orders and send the parts to everyone.

When we send the switches direct to the buyer cost every package 30USD."




so its better to have it shipped to us then distribute again, itd save everyone atleast 30$


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

total 4 switches = $110 + shipping $5

+shipping from 1 guy $5-$6

total = $120+

Im in


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I would be in for all switches.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

not as cheap as silver magic markers


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

604a3 said:


> fits 06+
> 
> 10-15 switches 49,90USD
> 
> 15-25 switches 47,50USD


what if we want 15 switches opcorn::wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I just had the dealer replace the driver door switches cause of peeling under warranty, but they are the plain ones so count me in as well..lol


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

604a3 said:


> fits 06+
> 
> 
> anyways i got a reply
> ...



correct me if im wrong, BUT...isnt the link you posted a link to a set of 4 switches? so why would we need to buy them separetly? lol very confused on that, also did you ask about getting the 4 swtiches (as pictured int he link, im not about to take each tiny switch out by itself, seeing as one of them sticks its prolly the whole casing) and the side view mirror control together?

EDIT: i completely missunderstood lo, i realize re-reading that the others are for the ACTUAL separate doors lol  my badddddddddd im tired, but seriously package of all that junk, and side view mirror controler


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

we need get these too

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA6I013


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

so what's the price break down after its all shipped to the end user? I only need the main and 1 for passenger. I wonder if they make the door lock/unlock switch too?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

door lock unlock hasnt changed. so you can just buy from dealer or genuineaudiparts.com


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

I need a passenger one !

anyway i can get the non chrome one ?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

what's the part # for the door lock/unlock?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

nm i found it... freakin $40+


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Anyone have the PNs for these? Wondering how much they'd cost from a US dealer.

Dave


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

don't know the PNs but on genuinevwauidparts the main switch is $81 and the passenger is $47. I looked under front door > interior trim > window switch.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in. Tired of using a sharpie.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

okay for whoevers in

list part you need and quantity and i will send him the full list for a quote.

example:

604a3:

1 window switch
1 mirror switch
0 passenger switch


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

1 driver side
1 mirror chrome switch
3 passanger switches


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

1- main window
1- passenger


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 1 driver side
> 1 mirror chrome switch
> 3 passanger switches


+1


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

1 driver side
1 mirror chrome switch
3 passanger switches


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 1 driver side
> 1 mirror chrome switch
> 3 passanger switches


yeah that for me also


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

1 passenger NON chrome


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

1 - Drivers Side
1 - Passenger


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

1 driver side
1 mirror chrome switch
3 passanger switches


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

boostina3 said:


> 1 passenger NON chrome


you can only buy the one ones from the dealership or other websites

theres only these ones

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3I027


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

skotti

1 window switch (driver's)
1 mirror switch
3 passenger switches


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Can I get a handbrake cover from them thrown in on the order? Their price is not bad, but I don't really want to pay $35 just to get it shipped over here. :screwy:


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

dondos2

(all four)

1 driver
1 passenger
2 rears

my email is [email protected]


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

604a3 said:


> you can only buy the one ones from the dealership or other websites
> 
> theres only these ones
> 
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3I027


ok then driver and passenger :beer:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

boostina3 said:


> ok then driver and passenger :beer:



1 of each?





also payments will be made through paypal

we also need someone from the US to send it to, cause im from Canada which will cost you guys a few bucks if im the one to receieve it.

ill wait a few days then send him the total amount so everyone can get a chance to buy.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

604a3 said:


> 1 of each?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they are both cheaper than 1 from the stealership


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

I also want to sign up for 1 of each:
1 main switch for driver door, 
1 mirror knob, and 
1 passenger for front passenger door. 

Anyone has installation instructions?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 1 driver side
> 1 mirror chrome switch
> 3 passanger switches


 im in with^


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1 driver switch
3 passanger switches
1 mirror chrome switch

-- tp.wannabe.s3
-- mkim
-- Audi_O
-- x SMURF x
-- neu318
-- skotti
-- abadidol
-- krazyboi
-- gyrospeed
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
0 passenger switch
1 mirror switch

-- 604a3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
1 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- yakkonvazn
-- KCMTNBIKER
-- boostina3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
3 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- dondos2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
1 passenger switch
1 mirror switch

-- A3_yuppie


This should be correct.... or updated up to me.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

1 window switch (driver's)
1 mirror switch
3 passenger switches 

I'm in.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

so someone collect money first?
then ship to person who wants to ship them out.

This needs to go as smooth as the dsg shifter FP(famiry purchase)


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I am out. KB, thanks for tallying anyway.

Since you are buying from UK but products are being shipped out of the UK, please remind vendor *not *to include VAT (value added tax), which is almost 20%.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> Sorry I am out. KB, thanks for tallying anyway.
> 
> Since you are buying from UK but products are being shipped out of the UK, please remind vendor *not *to include VAT (value added tax), which is almost 20%.



there is no vat  you are taxed only when you are in uk.

never any when we bought tail lights, youre getting wrong info

anyways heres prices for mirror switch

"Here is the price for mirror switch.



10-15 mirror switches 36,50USD
15-25 mirror switches 32,50USD



The shipping costs are the same."


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

when is last day to join?

please set up date so we can get this done asap


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*In*

1 - Driver's
3 - Passenger's
1 - Mirror

All Chrome


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

lets decide on who wants to ship it to everyone and who receives the total and pays first.

we can leave this till monday so people have a chance to see on the weekends

as far as i can see we already have 15+ orders on main switch alone.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1 driver switch
3 passanger switches
1 mirror chrome switch

-- tp.wannabe.s3
-- mkim
-- Audi_O
-- x SMURF x
-- neu318
-- skotti
-- abadidol
-- krazyboi
-- gyrospeed
-- leedo3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
0 passenger switch
1 mirror switch

-- 604a3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
1 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- yakkonvazn
-- KCMTNBIKER
-- boostina3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
3 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- dondos2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

-- A3_yuppie ---- REMOVED


Total Driver switch: 15
Total Passenger switch: 36
Total Mirror switch: 11


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

1 driver switch
3 passenger switches
1 mirror chrome switch

I wrant be part of famiry!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

someone start collecting money please!


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am ready to pay, just need to know to whom,,,oh and I'd be paying paypal.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Put me in for 
1 - Driver
3 - Passenger
1 - Mirror


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

leedo3 said:


> 1 - Driver's
> 3 - Passenger's
> 1 - Mirror
> 
> All Chrome


this for me if i still can get in


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

need a volunteer from the US to ship and collect!

i can do it but itd cost you guys few extra bucks to ship from canada


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

KB, your sig makes me cry.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

This is funny. You guys put together a slick group buy deal... but forgot to actually figure out who is running it.
:screwy::facepalm::laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> This is funny. You guys put together a slick group buy deal... but forgot to actually figure out who is running it.
> :screwy::facepalm::laugh:


It looks like interest is at its max.

If you want I can get a final price from BKS based on our quantities and then update everyone.

I am guessing that it will cost $2 to $5 additional to ship out to each individual house. I just mailed marker lights to canada and it was only a couple bucks.

This sound like a plan?


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in!! 

1 driver side
1 mirror switch
3 passenger switches


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in too!!

1 driver side
1 mirror switch
3 passenger switches


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Update... If I left you off or its wrong, let me know and I'll update.

1 driver switch
3 passanger switches
1 mirror chrome switch

-- tp.wannabe.s3
-- mkim
-- Audi_O
-- x SMURF x
-- neu318
-- skotti
-- abadidol
-- krazyboi
-- gyrospeed
-- leedo3
-- MisterJJ
-- .aye four.
-- Rub-ISH
-- Vanquish
-- Shizuka
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
0 passenger switch
1 mirror switch

-- 604a3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
1 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- yakkonvazn
-- KCMTNBIKER
-- boostina3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
3 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- dondos2


Total Driver switch: 20
Total Passenger switch: 51
Total Mirror switch: 16


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

You cheebas want to do this?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

today last day to sign up


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am in on this deal also. I will contact BKS with final numbers tomorrow and verify that he has these items IN STOCK......

If anyone else wants in on the deal then post up.

If everyone is cool with me facilitating this, then when we get the final price I will PM everyone to verify their order and obtain shipping address.

Will use paypal to make payments and add a couple bucks for me to ship them out to each individual.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I am in on this deal also. I will contact BKS with final numbers tomorrow and verify that he has these items IN STOCK......
> 
> If anyone else wants in on the deal then post up.
> 
> ...


im coo with that


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im in for:

1 drivers switch
1mirror switch
3 passengers switches :beer:


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Will these come with a DIY for replacing? :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If I'm correct, rawaudi will collect payment and also do the shipping of the products. Thanks! :beer:

rawaudi -- I'm not sure what you want, so I assume you'll just add your numbers to this list (also might wanna double check my calculations)

tomeq, a3del posted on first page, but haven't posted what they want specifically since then.


1 driver switch
3 passanger switches
1 mirror chrome switch

-- tp.wannabe.s3
-- mkim
-- Audi_O
-- x SMURF x
-- neu318
-- skotti
-- abadidol
-- krazyboi
-- gyrospeed
-- leedo3
-- MisterJJ
-- .aye four.
-- Rub-ISH
-- Vanquish
-- Shizuka
-- jds215
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
0 passenger switch
1 mirror switch

-- 604a3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
1 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- yakkonvazn
-- KCMTNBIKER
-- boostina3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 driver switch
3 passenger switch
0 mirror switch

-- dondos2


Total Driver switch: 21
Total Passenger switch: 54
Total Mirror switch: 17


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

~~~~~~*****Famiry purchase officially closed*****~~~~~

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ~~~~~~*****Famiry purchase officially closed*****~~~~~
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


seems to have gotten together just as fast as the S TRONIC knob one, lets hope the paying and shipping go just as smoothly


also as a side note..hopefully the installs arent an issue, still have a broken S TRONIC knob in a box :'(


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> seems to have gotten together just as fast as the S TRONIC knob one, lets hope the paying and shipping go just as smoothly
> 
> 
> also as a side note..hopefully the installs arent an issue, still have a broken S TRONIC knob in a box :'(


wat was wrong with it?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wat was wrong with it?


uhh pushed in button and i think the plastic that holds the button or w/e is like not attached to the metal?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Abaidol is in for a full set and tomeq is out.

Now that the GB is closed and we have totals I will email BKS tomorrow and get final prices and then email everyone to verify order.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> uhh pushed in button and i think the plastic that holds the button or w/e is like not attached to the metal?


It's not broken, I did that on mine and it was a bitch to fix it. Apparently there is a VAG tool, like a rod that pulls it out but my dealer didn't have it. Don't ask me part number since I forgot. If you have a bright lighted area that when you pull the button out, with force I used my thumb...I'm strong. Maybe you'll have that power if you masturbate enough! LoL anyways after you pull the button out with force, use something to put between to jam it. Now I used a clip and made a hook to pull the little piece of sh1t out. gL if you know what I'm saying lol. Im pretty stoned.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Abaidol is in for a full set and tomeq is out.
> 
> Now that the GB is closed and we have totals I will email BKS tomorrow and get final prices and then email everyone to verify order.


Can you add a DRL wire kit for me too? I dont want to pay extra shipping!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> uhh pushed in button and i think the plastic that holds the button or w/e is like not attached to the metal?


Btw it's not plastic, it's a small piece of sh1t metal rod lol


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> uhh pushed in button and i think the plastic that holds the button or w/e is like not attached to the metal?


if u wanna mail it to me i can fix it and mail it back


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

mkim said:


> It's not broken, I did that on mine and it was a bitch to fix it. Apparently there is a VAG tool, like a rod that pulls it out but my dealer didn't have it. Don't ask me part number since I forgot. If you have a bright lighted area that when you pull the button out, with force I used my thumb...I'm strong. Maybe you'll have that power if you masturbate enough! LoL anyways after you pull the button out with force, use something to put between to jam it. Now I used a clip and made a hook to pull the little piece of sh1t out. gL if you know what I'm saying lol. Im pretty stoned.





mkim said:


> Btw it's not plastic, it's a small piece of sh1t metal rod lol


haha no i mean the actual plastic behind the metal button lol...things happen when you try to insert objects to keep it open...and yeah i can't really seem to find the metal rod there for where to move it to lol, but i can get the button back out with effort, and im stoned too so i can easily understand what you were sayin' hahaha



tp. said:


> if u wanna mail it to me i can fix it and mail it back


yeah im gonna PM you bout it rn


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yo! yo!

Just emailed BKS and asked for a greater discount because of our quantities. Once he replies I will post up the price and email everyone to confirm their order.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Abaidol is in for a full set and tomeq is out.
> 
> Now that the GB is closed and we have totals I will email BKS tomorrow and get final prices and then email everyone to verify order.


Noted on my list above already. Remember, I don't have your order in the count total.



rawaudi said:


> Yo! yo!
> 
> Just emailed BKS and asked for a greater discount because of our quantities. Once he replies I will post up the price and email everyone to confirm their order.


:thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

On the "standard" shift knobs you can use compressed air to blow the button out so you can secure it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Did they go through the effort of rubbing the audi logo off every one of those switches?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

OK ya'll, heard back from BKS and he is waiting for our payment. I asked for a greater discount and he said that was the best price he could do, so price stays the same.

Drivers Window: 47.50
Pass Window (each): 17.90 so multiply this by the number of switches you are getting
Mirror Switch: 32.50

Add another $7.15 for shipping. 

(thats $2.15 per person to ship from Germany to me and then $5 for me to ship to you. If I can ship it cheaper I will refund your money after)

I will PM everyone today to verify your order. Please reply back with confirmation and your address.

Use paypal to pay me. I will include my paypal address in the PM. When using paypal please make sure to use "other" as payment. Include forum name/handle.

I will include these instructions in each PM.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

1 driver switch -- 47.50
3 passanger switches --17.90x3 
1 mirror chrome switch -- 32.50

sub = 133.7
ship = 7.15

total- $140.85

-- tp.wannabe.s3
-- mkim
-- Audi_O
-- x SMURF x
-- neu318
-- skotti
-- abadidol
-- krazyboi
-- gyrospeed
-- leedo3
-- MisterJJ
-- .aye four.
-- Rub-ISH
-- Vanquish
-- Shizuka
-- jds215
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1 driver switch - 47.50
0 passenger switch
1 mirror switch - 32.50

sub - 80
ship - 7.15

total = 87.15



-- 604a3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1 driver switch - 47.50
1 passenger switch -17.90
0 mirror switch

sub = 65.40
ship = 7.15

total = 72.55


-- yakkonvazn
-- KCMTNBIKER
-- boostina3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1 driver switch - 47.50
3 passenger switch - 17.90x3
0 mirror switch

sub = 101.20
ship = 7.15

total = 108.35

-- dondos2

edit: change to correct total


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Lets set last day to pay on Monday?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 1 driver switch -- 47.50
> 3 passanger switches --17.90x3
> 1 mirror chrome switch -- 32.50
> 
> ...


Edit to price above: All shipping is only 7.15

Well assuming everyone is getting everything, which is the majority of us. I didn't total it out for those people who were getting different combos. I will include totals in PMs


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ohh woops. thuoght it was 5 on top of 7.15


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

paid


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Everyone has received an email to confirm your order quantity and price. If you havent please PM me.

Paid so far:

MKIM
TBomb
Rawaudi


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Paid:thumbup:


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

PAID :beer:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

paid


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

money sent :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be sending payment tomorrow...pay day


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah the next couple of days are payday for me as well. I am looking to buy some wheels. Will have about 2600 to spend. :laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> Yah the next couple of days are payday for me as well. I am looking to buy some wheels. Will have about 2600 to spend. :laugh:


Nice 

Payment sent.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Keep the payments coming. :thumbup:

I had a couple people PM and say they will pay this weekend.

I will post an updated list of who paid later tonight.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ppl who pay first get first dibs on packages going out!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

paid


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Paid


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

Paid


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*PAID*

Thanks!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Paid!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

this is like $2000 worth of stuff..

next famiry purchase im gonna do it take the monoey and run ahahhahahah SUCKERS:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> this is like $2000 worth of stuff..
> 
> next famiry purchase im gonna do it take the monoey and run ahahhahahah SUCKERS:thumbup:


Is it just me, or does this idea come up every time there's a famiry purchase?eace:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

acutally about 2600...... 

Money in da bank! Succkaz


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So I just figured out who owed me money yet, but:

I got side tracked looking at that stupid 48/2*(9+3) thread that I closed out of it after computing the answer and didn't save.

So you will have to wait till tomorrow for an update.

I had payments from 15 out of the 23.

Don't forget to make payment as gift. 

I had to refund Leedos2 his money because paypal charge 5 bucks in fees, so we ended up losing $.30 overall in the deal.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Boostina is out but Crew219 is in.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's hurry!


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

paid


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Payment update: Waiting on 7 more to pay.

*Paid*:
Tbomb
Mkim
Js215
dondos2
TP
MisterJJ
Krazyboi
Skotti
604A3
Shizuka
New318
Audi_O
Kcmtbnkiler
leed03
yakkonvazn

*Waiting for payments from:*
XsmurfX
Crew219
Rubish
abadidol
gyrospeed
aye four
vanquish


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Just Paid!


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

Can i still get in?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

chlubb said:


> Can i still get in?


PMd


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

PAID


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> PAID


Nice sig


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Paid:*
Tbomb
Mkim
Js215
dondos2
TP
MisterJJ
Krazyboi
Skotti
604A3
Shizuka
New318
Audi_O
Kcmtbnkiler
leed03
yakkonvazn
Rubish
aye four

*Waiting for payments from:*
XsmurfX
Crew219
abadidol
gyrospeed
vanquish


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

@rawaudi, sent you a pm this morning, wasn't sure if you saw it. Anyways just sent you the payment with the $$ for the additional switch.

Dave


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Still waiting on:

XsmurfX
abadidol
gyrospeed
vanquish
Chlub

The cutoff for payment is tomorrow morning 8am ET.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Still waiting on:
> 
> XsmurfX
> abadidol
> ...


Payment sent!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Please tell me you are ordering tmr?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yes, order will be placed tomorrow.

Waiting for :

XsmurfX (I PMd you. Trying to figure out the money request)
abadidol
chlub


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Yes, order will be placed tomorrow.
> 
> Waiting for :
> 
> ...


pm'ed


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

GB is CLOSED.

For the few who did not pay, please do not send me money, I will just refund it.

I am going to email BKS today to verify my order quantity and price. As soon as he confirms I will make payment.

I will keep you all updated. :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just emailed BKS to confirm order and get an ETA for shipping.

Payment should be processed today.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Just emailed BKS to confirm order and get an ETA for shipping.
> 
> Payment should be processed today.


Thanks again for another great Famiry Purchase :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> GB is CLOSED.
> 
> For the few who did not pay, please do not send me money, I will just refund it.


Totally agree with you on this. The GB has been up/discussed for at least a week now. There's got to be a closing point. For those who haven't been able to commit to it, :thumbdown:

Thanks for handling the transactions, rawaudi. :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thank you rawaudi!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ty for your leadership rawaudi! Can't wait to get them sw and my DRL wiring:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just paid. Cant wait to receive 2600 worth of window switches. hah

Anyway, I will keep you all updated. I am waiting to hear about a shipping ETA.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

Thank you rawaudi for taking care of this!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just got an email that our stuff shipped out.

I will let you know when it gets here.

:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet, dude! Thanks for heading all this up!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how was it shipped?
express?
sea?


can u PM tracking #, dont post it plz!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how was it shipped?
> express?
> sea?
> 
> ...


Haha IDK.

Got an invoice like we did for the taillights. Is the tracking number the Ust-idNr number?

Anyway, I just emailed BKS to find out this info.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Was sent out with DHL.

I will PM everyone the tracking number later.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Gracias Por Favor!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Shipped out via DHL, that means it will be here in 2 months.

BTW, did they rub the VW/audi logo off each one of the units?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Shipped out via DHL, that means it will be here in 2 months.
> 
> BTW, did they rub the VW/audi logo off each one of the units?


Wont know until I get them in the mail


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

post pics of them layed out when u get it.


----------



## 512jdub (Apr 1, 2011)

Where can I find the fan speed control for the climate control?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

512jdub said:


> Where can I find the fan speed control for the climate control?


Uhhhh what? Are you talking about the chrome temperature knobs on the newer climate control units?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

512jdub said:


> Where can I find the fan speed control for the climate control?


You control the fan speed with the + and - buttons.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

those switches cannot be bought..have to buy new HAVC unit which is $800+


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> those switches cannot be bought..have to buy new HAVC unit which is $800+



WOW, good thing you told us, I was close to buying one on ebay.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> WOW, good thing you told us, I was close to buying one on ebay.


Wa Wa Wa Waaaait a minute...

I think he means you can not just buy those buttons. Ebay UK and Germany has the HVAC units for like $60. There are a bunch of them on there.

Correct me here, but it shouldn't be a problem buying a used unit from Ebay.


----------



## 512jdub (Apr 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> You control the fan speed with the + and - buttons.


Yes, the + and - buttons. They are worn out and no longer are +'s and -'s


----------



## 512jdub (Apr 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Wa Wa Wa Waaaait a minute...
> 
> I think he means you can not just buy those buttons. Ebay UK and Germany has the HVAC units for like $60. There are a bunch of them on there.
> 
> Correct me here, but it shouldn't be a problem buying a used unit from Ebay.


Would it be too much to ask for you to provide a link as an example? I have no idea what I'd be looking for. I suppose I just go on there and search "Audi A3 HVAC"?


EDIT** The only ones on there are around $250-300. Little steep for a couple buttons.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Granted it still has 3 days left

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-AUDI-A3-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2562dc43d7


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Granted it still has 3 days left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-AUDI-A3-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2562dc43d7


Yup thats it. That is for the facelift interior.

Here is the older style one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-A3-Singl...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item230fbe3044

Just keeps your eyes on ebay UK and Germany and you can get one at a real good price.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Yup thats it. That is for the facelift interior.
> 
> Here is the older style one:
> 
> ...


Would it be plug and play? I thought I saw a thread a few months ago of someone who bought the facelifted one and it didn't work so he had to put the old one back. I think it was the guy who leather wrapped the console handles near the shifter.


----------



## 512jdub (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to apologize. I really didn't mean to hijack this thread. I appreciate everyone's input. It's been very helpful and has answered my question. I didn't think it would have turned into more than half a page of a discussion.

Sorry to the original poster and discussion topic.

Thanks again


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah I am pretty sure you are the facelift and non-facelift HVAC are NOT interchangeable.

Anyway, I think I PMd everyone the DHL shipping code. If I didn't please PM me.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

anyone track the #? it doesnt work on dhl.com


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

DHL:

Fri., 15.04.11 13:38 Hours IPZ-Ffm, DE The shipment is being transported to the destination country 


USPS:

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
Foreign International Dispatch, April 15, 2011, 1:38 pm, FRANKFURT/FLUGHAFEN, GERMANY 
Foreign Arrival at Outward Office, April 15, 2011, 2:41 am, GERMANY 
Foreign Acceptance, April 14, 2011, 5:36 pm, GERMANY


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow should be in US already.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wow should be in US already.


Meh, it is DHL. Maybe sometime in the next 1-3 weeks.
I've dealt with them- both receiving packages in the USA, and Europe-to-Europe; bottom line, DHL EFFIN' SUCKS.
NO ONE beats UPS and FedEx.
Go USA- we got that part right :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

any update?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

any updates.. the tracking # doesn't show anything..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'd ask if there were any updates, but I don't particularly care since I don't have a car to install it on yet.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I'd ask if there were any updates, but I don't particularly care since I don't have a car to install it on yet.


 still? any ETA?


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

now that i think about it, I've never really checked to see how the old ones come off......is this a fairly straightforward operation to install these bad boys?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

i think you're going to have to remove the panel.. i'll have to check what johnny sent me again. I was going to do it with another set i've purchased online... but i got lazy /. haha


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've ordered from BKS before, it took about a month. They use DHL Parcel Post... so it actually comes by ship! Have fun!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> I've ordered from BKS before, it took about a month. They use DHL Parcel Post... so it actually comes by ship! Have fun!


the ****/ why no1 suggest use air shipment?

i thought it was coming by air


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> the ****/ why no1 suggest use air shipment?
> 
> i thought it was coming by air


It's DHL. They suck. We all know that. If you don't, well, let me tell you they SUCK. You can be in Europe, pay big Euro to have something shipped '_*Express*_ and it might take 3-4 days.

Chances are, our package is in a Cessna Caravan, chartered by DHL. It is enroute, with fuel stops in Shannon Ireland, Keflavik Iceland, Sondestrom Greenland, Goose Bay Canada, Bangor Maine...where it will be stuck in customs for a week, because DHL failed to file any paperwork for importing a package. After that is cleared up, the USPS will take over...which is only slightly more reliable than DHL.

Just sayin'....


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow thats terrible...

needs fedex or ups much better


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

yakkonvazn said:


> i think you're going to have to remove the panel.. i'll have to check what johnny sent me again. I was going to do it with another set i've purchased online... but i got lazy /. haha


Yup. Remove door panel. Remove armrest from door panel. Replace switch with new "High Performance" euro non pealing silver color plastic switch. Replace armrest, Replace door panel.
Repeat x3
opcorn:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Nope, no update since the last time I posted.

I assumed we all understood what shipping would be like, since a majority of us waited a good month for the taillights....

I think I sent everyone the tracking number I received via email which is different from the one that is provided in the tracking link. I will send everyone the other tracking number that works later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Nope, no update since the last time I posted.
> 
> I assumed we all understood what shipping would be like, since a majority of us waited a good month for the taillights....
> 
> I think I sent everyone the tracking number I received via email which is different from the one that is provided in the tracking link. I will send everyone the other tracking number that works later tonight or tomorrow morning.


Ironically the first tracking number you sent me works....


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I need parts numbers. Anyone have em?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Yup. Remove door panel. Remove armrest from door panel. Replace switch with new "High Performance" euro non pealing silver color plastic switch. Replace armrest, Replace door panel.
> Repeat x3
> opcorn:


Any special trim tools required to remove panels?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

KCMTNBIKER said:


> Any special trim tools required to remove panels?


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2689982


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

No new updates.....

But I did pick up shipping boxes, so as soon as they get here I can send them out.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rawaudi said:


> No new updates.....
> 
> But I did pick up shipping boxes, so as soon as they get here I can send them out.


How much is it costing to ship these per order? You can ship small flat rate by USPS Priority mail for $4.95 and they give you the box for free. Only takes 2-3 transit time also.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> How much is it costing to ship these per order? You can ship small flat rate by USPS Priority mail for $4.95 and they give you the box for free. Only takes 2-3 transit time also.


x2

https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=N&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10001641


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well the catch is that I am not sure how large the switches will be and what kind of packaging they will arrive in. Those "small" flat rate boxes for 4.95 are extremely small. I also purchased some bubble wrap to wrap them up good.

I was concerned that they would not fit in the flat rate boxes. If they don't then I will have to provide my own boxes and try to minimize the shipping cost. You A-holes in cali and Canada will cost the most, so if some shipping comes in below 5 and some above 5, I am hoping to break even.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

They look about the same size as the boxes you show. Just telling you about another option.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Never heard of USPS, is that a new way of sending parcel?

I am accustomed to using horse courier.



Well I am prepared regardless.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok you got em so please type out the part numbers so i can arrange another group buy with my source. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Ok you got em so please type out the part numbers so i can arrange another group buy with my source. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


He doesn't have them yet


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

wow.. didn't know you get the boxes for free.. i thought was additional. Anyway.. the switches aren't that big.. the biggest one will be the main control switch... i have a unit here. and its not that big.. its as probably an 1.75 h x 3.75 L x 1.75 width.. and that's the entire unit


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

During the install of the switches, with the armrest and door panel off, what other mods or helpful things (ie, rattle prevention) can we do- carbon fiber wrap, anything else?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

skotti said:


> During the install of the switches, with the armrest and door panel off, what other mods or helpful things (ie, rattle prevention) can we do- carbon fiber wrap, anything else?


braid all the wires inside the door panel so less interference?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Three weeks today since the order shipped. Any bets on how much longer we will be waiitng....

Memorial day maybe? That would really suck!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I want it before wuste :-( screw dhl


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just picked them up from the post office.

Didn't really get to look at them or count up the switches, but here are some shots.

Unfortuntately I am heading out of town right after work today, so I wont get to package them up till Monday. I should have most of them in the mail Tuesday. Looks like they will fit in the priority mail boxes no problem, so most of you should have them by friday.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^cant wait to take my door cards out lol!!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

sweeet good news


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I packaged 11 orders up tonight. They will ship out tomorrow USPS priority. I shipped in order of payment received.

The following will ship out tomorrow, everyone else will ship out wednesday:

Tbomb
Mkim
JDS215
Dondos2
TP
MisterJJ
Krazyboi
Skotti
604a3
Shizuka
Neu318


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Here are the part numbers:

Driver side main window switch: 4F0 959 851 H 5PR
Passenger window switches: 4F0 959 855 B 5PR
Mirror switch: 4F0 959 565 A 5PR


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> I packaged 11 orders up tonight. They will ship out tomorrow USPS priority. I shipped in order of payment received.
> 
> The following will ship out tomorrow, everyone else will ship out wednesday:
> 
> ...



Thank you ! Please don't forget to include my other purchase!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

mkim said:


> Thank you ! Please don't forget to include my other purchase!


Yup, it is in the box. It looks like the control module had a sticker on the bottom and it was removed. You will see what I am saying. Other than that the item looks brand new.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:thumbup: You're a good man! :beer:


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL, just as the switches arrived to rawaudi I sold my A3!!

So, if anyone wants to buy my order off of me let me know.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

All have shipped.

Most of you should see them by Friday, even you West Coasties.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Vanquish said:


> LOL, just as the switches arrived to rawaudi I sold my A3!!
> 
> So, if anyone wants to buy my order off of me let me know.


Vanquish I'll take them. 

PM sent


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Wish I would have seen this earlier today. Vanquish is in Canada, so I could have just not shipped them to you and rather shipped them to DJ.

I had to eat the shipping costs for people in Canada............


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

I also PM'd Vanquish with an offer to buy. If anyone else decides not to install theirs, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

whoever decides to install first, please do a DIY. I'm scared to take the doors apart.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> All have shipped.
> 
> Most of you should see them by Friday, even you West Coasties.



Well done sir....:beer:

Thanks


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

neu318 said:


> whoever decides to install first, please do a DIY. I'm scared to take the doors apart.


x2


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2689982


its already here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bikedewd said:


> I also PM'd Vanquish with an offer to buy. If anyone else decides not to install theirs, let me know. Thanks!


Triple OEM cost 



KCMTNBIKER said:


> x2


Quadruple OEM cost.


Either of you takers?!?! :laugh:


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

vanquish is located in Vancouver rite? if no one grabs em, i mite be interested...cuz mine started peeling recently....


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> its already here.


Let the fun begin soon :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Received my switches today. Woot!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Received my switches today. Woot!!


That was some fast shipping. I would imagine most of the people will get them tomorrow.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> That was some fast shipping. I would imagine most of the people will get them tomorrow.


Tell me about it. Lol. 
Thanks again for another awesome famiry purchase


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> That was some fast shipping. I would imagine most of the people will get them tomorrow.



I got mine today in Los Angeles!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Famiry successfulness! :beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

mine are in...charlotte, nc...and they look beatiful. almost shed a tear


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Mine are in. Driver switches took a bit more disassembly than expected. You could probably do just the switch panel from the back but to get the mirror control you have to remove the armrest assembly. It's just a bunch of T20 screws though so nothing hard.

P.S. My door release always squeaked a little when I used it. On closer inspection I found that it was rubbing at the very top. While I had everything open I loosened the screws holding the door release assembly and pushed it a little down while retightening the screws. No more squeak.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Mine are in. Driver switches took a bit more disassembly than expected. You could probably do just the switch panel from the back but to get the mirror control you have to remove the armrest assembly. It's just a bunch of T20 screws though so nothing hard.
> 
> P.S. My door release always squeaked a little when I used it. On closer inspection I found that it was rubbing at the very top. While I had everything open I loosened the screws holding the door release assembly and pushed it a little down while retightening the screws. No more squeak.


Pic or didn't happen


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Just got mine...Kudos to da famiry

Thanks for the help man I know its got to be a lot of work
:beer:


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for making it happen brother (rawaudi)!


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for doin this for everyone rawaudi.

I did one of my door tonight and will be doin the rest tomorrow.
I did a lil extra work while I had the door off.









cell pic


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mkim said:


> Pic or didn't happen


Happened... But it's late so you have to settle for a crappy flash picture:












Here's my defective ones:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Audi_O said:


> Thanks for doin this for everyone rawaudi.
> 
> I did one of my door tonight and will be doin the rest tomorrow.
> I did a lil extra work while I had the door off.
> ...


What material/how?
I'm interested- I replaced my cloth seats with leather- but the door cards are still cloth.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

skotti said:


> What material/how?
> I'm interested- I replaced my cloth seats with leather- but the door cards are still cloth.


Ill take more pics when I do the other doors to show you.
you can use any color vinyl. i got this from a fabric store. 
this one is actually a marine vinyl used for boats, i like this one cuz is thick and has good color.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed all the switches. Took longer than expected due to the drivers door. I couldn't take the old switches off so I ended up taking the whole armrest off. Switches look great.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Audi_O said:


> Ill take more pics when I do the other doors to show you.
> you can use any color vinyl. i got this from a fabric store.
> this one is actually a marine vinyl used for boats, i like this one cuz is thick and has good color.


Cool- pics with a DIY would be awesome! I live on the coast, so plenty of marine vinyl- I could use a black leather-look vinyl instead of buying replacemen cards :thumbup:


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

1. Remove the black plastic piece that surround the door lock/unlock button
2. Remove bottom t20 screws located on the bottom of the door/panel.
3. Remove the t20 screw located inside the section where the plastic piece in step 1 was removed.
4. Remove the silver t20 screw.
5. Holding from the side bottom of the panel pull out and up firmly.
6. Once the panel is off, don't pull off yet, you need to disconnect the door latch cable by unhooking.
7. Disconnect the 2 connectors. The one with the pink latch, you just pull towards you , swinging out
8. Now you can take the panel and work on it, placing it on a table if you want.
9. Remove the cotton white cover/baffling material. Don't rip, just unhook from black clips (pic)
10. Remove 8 t20 screws. Then 2 more t20 screws. (pics)
11. Now you'll be able to remove the armrest section part with the switch module(s) in it.
12. Unplug the 2 connectors from the window and mirror modules.
13. To unplug the mirror switch connector you need to remove the plastic piece by pressing in the tabs (pics)
14. Now just insert something think, mini flat head, to get the modules out. 
15. Replace with new units.
16. Replace everything in reverse order. Before this, you can clean all the corners of the pieces to get the dirt out.


















































































You need to apply slightly more pressure when pressing these switches.. maybe because they're brand new.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

yakkonvazn said:


> You need to apply slightly more pressure when pressing these switches.. maybe because they're brand new.


Is that the case? cuz I always found the orig switch a little too light on the touch. too easy to click Full down/up mode.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

yes..more pressure... I don't remember the original switches being as firm, even when new.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

yakkonvazn said:


> yes..more pressure... I don't remember the original switches being as firm, even when new.


Very much so. Just grab the old switches and compare. The new ones take a lot more force. I like the weaker force better but I certainly won't be swapping them back.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

how's the second click for the auto up/down? is it possible to engage window up/down without engaging the full up/down click?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

LWNY said:


> how's the second click for the auto up/down? is it possible to engage window up/down without engaging the full up/down click?


With the original switches I would sometimes hit the second click when I didn't want to because of the low force required. Not a big deal because you just click again to stop it and most of the time I wanted the auto.

I've found with the new switches I want to hit auto but I just hit the first click so I get the opposite error. Again, it's not a big deal, but since I usually want auto I preferred how the old switches worked. Maybe after I'm used to the firmness of the new switches it will be different.

But anything is preferrable to peeling switches. I thought I lucked out and had a good batch that would not peel but after 5 1/2 years I finally had the first tiny peel start. Just in time for me to join the Famiry.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Got mine on Saturday. Waiting for time to install. Thanks!!


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*thanks rawaudi*

Got mine over the weekend. Thank you for pulling the Famiry purchase together.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

yakkonvazn said:


>


Are you one of those "Alien" creatures with acid for blood?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

haha...i think other's have posted worst pics than those.. like i've mentioned in other threads years earlier regarding these window buttons.. they literally started bubbling the first year i've had the car. Only since the past year they've began to peel almost all the way. Also, if you look at one of my pics, the lock and unlock button is bubbling... its been like that since the first year of ownership as well. I've never used that button the first year.. maybe 5 times pressed the past 6 years.. ridiculous.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

has anyone changed their rear switches out yet? I got the fronts in fine but am having issues removing the rear door cards. 

I located 1 screw behind the tweeter speaker cover but could not pull the door card off. am i missing more screws or do i just need to hit the gym and pull harder


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> has anyone changed their rear switches out yet? I got the fronts in fine but am having issues removing the rear door cards.
> 
> I located 1 screw behind the tweeter speaker cover but could not pull the door card off. am i missing more screws or do i just need to hit the gym and pull harder


 on the windows switch there is a plastic piece that surrounds it, that needs to come off then there is a screw in back of the switch.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

genius! thanks dude....:thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I didn't like the stiffness of the new switches so my plan was to remove the new switch covers and put them on the old switches, assuming they would be compatible. When I removed the switch covers from the new switches I found an extra rubber piece inside. It appears to be designed to make the switches harder to push. So... Remove rubber piece, snap cover back in place, and back to normal.

Here's a pic of the new and old switches:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> I didn't like the stiffness of the new switches so my plan was to remove the new switch covers and put them on the old switches, assuming they would be compatible. When I removed the switch covers from the new switches I found an extra rubber piece inside. It appears to be designed to make the switches harder to push. So... Remove rubber piece, snap cover back in place, and back to normal.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new and old switches:



Mister JJ- I assume your switches are still operating properly, even after removing the rubber piece?
I'll be installing these soon (I've moved twice since I received mine, am hardly ever home due to work, so these have been 'out of sight, out of mind' :facepalm:.
Any more info on how to remove the rear door card- same steps?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A new famiry purchase should be set up for these...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> Any more info on how to remove the rear door card- same steps?


I think there's 3 torx screws at the bottom, one behind the plastic cover by the lock/unlock button, and one under the cover by the window switches. Both covers can just be pried off w/ something plastic.

Pry off door panel and lift it up vertically off the door frame. Be careful b/c the handle cable is attached to the door card and just needs to be unhooked (there's a metal bracket holding it in place).

Then you can remove the switch cable and then the switch.

:thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

skotti said:


> Mister JJ- I assume your switches are still operating properly, even after removing the rubber piece?


Yup. They work perfectly with just the right amount of operating force.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Yup. They work perfectly with just the right amount of operating force.


I'm sure there's a that's what she said somewhere in here.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll def be interested in a famiry purchase for these. A few years ago my switches weren't peeling during the 1st initial GB but they are now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> I think there's 3 torx screws at the bottom, one behind the plastic cover by the lock/unlock button, and one under the cover by the window switches. Both covers can just be pried off w/ something plastic.
> 
> Pry off door panel and lift it up vertically off the door frame. Be careful b/c the handle cable is attached to the door card and just needs to be unhooked (there's a metal bracket holding it in place).
> 
> ...


Thanks, KB- just what I needed! :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

after they are broken in i think they are softer or that im just used to it by now lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I'll def be interested in a famiry purchase for these. A few years ago my switches weren't peeling during the 1st initial GB but they are now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


Well that is 2 so far.

:thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Well that is 2 so far.
> 
> :thumbup:


im in my interior could use a little change


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Im interested in another group buy


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Let's do it! Got my drivers' door switches swapped out by the dealer a few years ago, but now my front passenger switch is peeling...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

There's 4! 

I emailed Robert at BKS to see bout pricing to set it all up. Will report back with numbers when he gets back to me. 

Same as the last one will need to know: (Filled in my numbers for example)

Driver Switch: 1
Individual Switches (Passenger doors): 3
Mirror Adjust Knob: 1 

Cheers!


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

count me in as well for a full set: driver switch, 3 passenger, and 1 mirror adjust knob


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Full Set(Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, Mirror Knob)
Ponto
SFBay-A3 


Post Full set or what you would like
KWG 
eurotuned00
greyjetta
munkeeboi83

Still waiting on an email back, but will keep you all posted!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a reply... prices seem high so I have emailed back asking for clarification etc. 

Could someone chime in about the last one? Was the entire order shipped to one person than redistributed after? 

They currently have the pricing set up for individual delivery, which is why I think the prices are higher.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Could someone chime in about the last one? Was the entire order shipped to one person than redistributed after?


No. The entire order was shipped to one person THEN redistributed after. 

See page 6 of this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5242437-Famiry-window-switch-purchase!!-Cheeeap/page6


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> No. The entire order was shipped to one person THEN redistributed after.
> 
> See page 6 of this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5242437-Famiry-window-switch-purchase!!-Cheeeap/page6


Ok that is what I thought and would probably reduce the cost's quite a bit. 

Right now the price range for the full kit is 185-200 ea. including shipping.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Drivers and one passengers


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Clarification needed: is a "kit" all 4 door switches? Thx. . .


Ponto said:


> the full kit is 185-200 ea. including shipping.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Please put me down for one drivers switch, one front passenger switch and one chrome mirror adjuster.

Could we also add R8 Oil Aluminum caps to the group buy?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ponto, is the whole enchilada 200 clams or is each switch (per door) 200? It matters...


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been lurking and waiting for this to come back. I have been just using a black permanent marker to cover the peeling haha

Thanks for organizing!!  

Full Set(Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, Mirror Knob)
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> Ponto, is the whole enchilada 200 clams or is each switch (per door) 200? It matters...


The whole enchilada is Drivers, 3 passengers and mirror knob. 

Just the main switch itself is 65.20 shipped for 0-10, 62.20 fir 11-20 and 60.40 for 21 plus. 

The whole package is 199.90 for 0-10, 185.90 for 11-20 and 171.90 for 21 plus.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mattA3 said:


> Please put me down for one drivers switch, one front passenger switch and one chrome mirror adjuster.
> 
> Could we also add R8 Oil Aluminum caps to the group buy?


Scope of delivery:
In general it possible to add additional items from our online store to each individual order when it fit to the regular boxes (please leave a comment in the excel spreadsheet).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Updated List:

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz 

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00

Post what you would like
KWG 
greyjetta
munkeeboi83


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine is cosmetically fine but i believe the switch is bad. Some times when rolling down the passenger window it stops half way through and then on the rear driver side window it only goes down like an inch at a time and i have to hit the button like 10 times to go up or down. If anybody wants to sell me there old one and i could replace the buttons let me know.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gti03Will said:


> Mine is cosmetically fine but i believe the switch is bad. Some times when rolling down the passenger window it stops half way through and then on the rear driver side window it only goes down like an inch at a time and i have to hit the button like 10 times to go up or down. If anybody wants to sell me there old one and i could replace the buttons let me know.


Now is that with auto down? Or you holding it down and it will stop? I know sometimes the auto down will stop if you hit a bump mid window roll down (Sets off the safety sensor dealio) 

But i am sure we can get ya someones switch - mine is flaking off so you wouldn't want that. Unless you just swap your buttons over.


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

The passenger just stops periodically nothing serious its just the back window that only goes down like an inch at a time. I can swap buttons thats not a big problem. just want to see if it is the switches or the window, i don't need a brand new one just one that i know is working.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gti03Will said:


> just want to see if it is the switches or the window, i don't need a brand new one just one that i know is working.


Where are you located? Might be someone in your area and you can try a swap.

Also, the switch covers snap on/off easily once the switches are removed. So you can get someone's switches with bad covers and just swap the covers.


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

never mind i tried the window switch on the back door and it does the same, i don't know i will have to look into it.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz 
kgw

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Update. 

Prices are higher because they now have to ship the 4 button switch with DHL. If we were getting just the individual switches shipping would drop by 60% 

Prices for the Full package shipped to you door:

1-10: 189.90 
11-20: 175.90
21+ : 165.90


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz 

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Changed your mind? And this all we got? Doesn't seem like enough for a group buy lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Changed your mind? And this all we got? Doesn't seem like enough for a group buy lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Count me in for Driver and Passenger!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> Count me in for Driver and Passenger!


Just 1 passenger? or 3? (Front and back doors)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also everyone, share this up! These switches work for more than just the A3 as well.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Just 1 passenger? or 3? (Front and back doors)


Just front driver and front passenger please and thank you.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

What about door locks? My windows are fine but door lock buttons look terrible.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I will check and see. But local might be cheaper I dunno. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

I am in for all four doors. Might grab 2 sets even. When is the purchase happening? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mfractala3 said:


> I am in for all four doors. Might grab 2 sets even. When is the purchase happening?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


As of right now we have not set a a purchase date. 
Wanted to see about getting as many people as possible. At 9 right now. So just on the cusp of making it cheaper. 

I am flexible myself, will be emailing for the spreadsheet from BKS. I know I am getting the ebrake handle at the same time.

Also Updated List


*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz 
mfractala3 (x2?)

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you add me to your list for: 1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster? Thanks.

I also needed the Lock/Unlock button on the Driver's door. I'll send some pictures of my bubbly/warped switches. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto
SFBay-A3
saulz 
mfractala3 (x2?)
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - I will confirm with BKS about them)

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

For those wanting to Order a new lock switch the pricing is $45.45 

You would have to provide your production date of your car as there were 3 different switches installed over the life of the 8P

If no one else comes forward for this I will close it here shortly and start to put together the order. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump!! 

Give this a week then I will go ahead and finalize the group buy with BKS.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

My mother's 2006 Passat needs a passenger switch - I'll check to see if it it is a similar switch and get back to you.



Ponto said:


> Bump!!
> 
> Give this a week then I will go ahead and finalize the group buy with BKS.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm interested, but I only need the windows switches on the drivers side since it doesn't have the paint left on it anymore... how $$ is that? I think I need this one...

This is the one I have now I believe


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm in for a driver and front passenger!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> I'm interested, but I only need the windows switches on the drivers side since it doesn't have the paint left on it anymore... how $$ is that? I think I need this one...
> 
> This is the one I have now I believe


That one will be either 65.20 shipped or 62.20 shipped depending on if its counted in the total number of items in the group buy. 

I will get the spreadsheet from him and set it up and let people know the prices after that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle 
SFBay-A3
saulz 
mfractala3 (x2?)
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - *BKS Has them do you want them?*)

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw (x2?)

*1 Drivers Switch*
everfresh59

Alright I got the spreadsheet from BKS. I will be filling it out today. Christian at BKS has asked that we set next Friday as the cut off for the group buy. 
Different from last time is that everything will ship to each buyer individually. 
I imagine payment to BKS will be the same as any other purchase, but can confirm if anyone wants me too. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgot i need names and addresses pm'd to me for the spreadsheet as well. :thumbup:

Promise I won't stalk any of you. Too much.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

You can put me down for a Driver's side switch and a passenger (front right) switch. I might do the mirror adjuster switch if you could tell me what the price break down would be for these?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> You can put me down for a Driver's side switch and a passenger (front right) switch. I might do the mirror adjuster switch if you could tell me what the price break down would be for these?


Added to the list! I am waiting on the price break down. Will let you know

Also people along with name and adderss I need emails as well!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Price for driver side (4 door) with one passenger set:
0-10 = 95.90
11-20 = 88.90
21+ = 82.90

Note all prices including shipping to your door. 

He didn't give me a price with the mirror knob, however the chrome knob itself is normally 39$ so for the kit noted above add it into the price... Probably be a little high, but should be close.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also added up the full kit shipped to my door and it comes in over 200 dollars. SO not saving a huge amount, but hey money saved is money saved right?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Price for driver side (4 door) with one passenger set:
> 0-10 = 95.90
> 11-20 = 88.90
> 21+ = 82.90
> ...


Cool. Definitely keep me down for front driver's and passenger switches plus the knob. I'll PM you my details.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle 
SFBay-A3
saulz 
mfractala3 (x2?)
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - *BKS Has them do you want them?*)

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw (x2?)

*1 Drivers Switch*
everfresh59

12 total so far. Anyone else want in???? :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I need contact info from the following:

saulz
mfractala3
munkeeboi83
eurotuned00
excelon53
kgw
Everfresh59


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Noticing a lot of you are from CA... 

It may be possible if you guys all went together and shipped to one address to save a good chunk of Money. 

They say they no longer send to one person because of people not paying taking to long etc. But I may see about getting sets sent to one address etc if it will save money. 

If so Saulz and I may pool together for the Canada side of the purchases... aka us two haha..

Will report back once I hear from BKS.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump - mfractala3 has a commercial address in Cali. 

Going to see what they say about prices when more than one kit is purchased by one person... aka loop hole through their shipping to each buyer individually. 

If there is good savings we can look at pooling people who are local to each other. If you are all up for it. 

Let me know your thoughts.

Last week gents!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heard back. 

For anyone wanting to go together and get their kits shipped to a single address you can split the cost of shipping. 

So let me know who of you would like to go together. Basically one person will have to provide and address and payment for the total and collect from the others on their own. I would do it all to my place... But shipping from Canada to USA after shipping from Europe won't be as cheap. 

Cheers, 

Ponto


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone know munkeeboi83, eurotune00 or Everfresh59? 

I have pm'd them but no reply. They are the only ones I am waiting on to complete the group buy.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Anyone know munkeeboi83, eurotune00 or Everfresh59?
> 
> I have pm'd them but no reply. They are the only ones I am waiting on to complete the group buy.


Something is going on with the PM system. 
The last couple weeks i dont get email when i have a pm incoming.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Something is going on with the PM system.
> The last couple weeks i dont get email when i have a pm incoming.


Well that's not good. The group buy is closing at the end of this week and I have to have their addresses in to BKS. 

Also no one else want to group together with locals for savings on shipping??? (looking at you Cali people... get off your damn surfboard and reply)


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 (x2?)
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw (x2?)

*1 Drivers Switch*
everfresh59

Added myself the list for everything.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome! Want to send me your contact info as well then?

Name
Shipping Address
Email 

Cheers!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Awesome! Want to send me your contact info as well then?
> 
> Name
> Shipping Address
> ...


I'm actually in Montreal, so we're 3 in Canada. I actually need both driver and front passenger side switches, I also need the unlock/lock on the drivers side. Which is the cheapest set that'll fit my car? all my switches are black, but I don't mind getting them with the silver outline.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 (x2?) Or more? 
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi
everfresh59 + Lock switch

*1 Passenger Switch*
kgw (x2?)






Updated with what you want. The group buy is only for the chrome tipped switches along with the prices noted above. 
Myself and Saulz are going together because I will be out that way at Christmas and just plan to drop off his switches for him. 

Let me know what you would like. If we go together then ship from my place I will need payment sent from Paypal as a gift As soon as i get the invoice so I can pay it.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to recap, I want:

1 driver side window switch + mirror knob
3 passenger window switches
1 driver side door lock switch (if it's cheaper, if not, fuggit.)

I also say we should rob our wives, gf's, bff, bf, mom, dad, grandparents or brother/sister so we can GB some flat bottom steering wheels as well...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 (x2?) Or more? 
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084
kgw

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi
everfresh59 + Lock switch


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 (x2?) Or more? 
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084
kgw

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi
everfresh59 + Lock switch







Updated with what you want. The group buy is only for the chrome tipped switches along with the prices noted above. 
Myself and Saulz are going together because I will be out that way at Christmas and just plan to drop off his switches for him. 

Let me know what you would like. If we go together then ship from my place I will need payment sent from Paypal as a gift As soon as i get the invoice so I can pay it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 (x2?) Or more? 
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084
kgw
everfresh59 + Lock switch

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi


Thank's for the update kgw!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also for anyone wanting the Lock switches you will have to provide me your VIN as there were 3 iterations of lock switches through the production of the A3 (BKS Informed me)


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Also for anyone wanting the Lock switches you will have to provide me your VIN as there were 3 iterations of lock switches through the production of the A3 (BKS Informed me)


Lock switch? I don't see them on their site. How much??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Lock switch? I don't see them on their site. How much??


They don't have it listed but they offer them. 

They are 45.45 ea. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Ooooh I am 100% in on a flat bottom steering wheel gb if the discount is good! @Ponto - I'll take 2 sets just like it's stated on the list. 

Tapatalkin'


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> They don't have it listed but they offer them.
> 
> They are 45.45 ea.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Any pics of that one?? Just curious if they look different than the OEM ones on my car (06), making it necessary for two switches (so driver and passenger match).


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Any pics of that one?? Just curious if they look different than the OEM ones on my car (06), making it necessary for two switches (so driver and passenger match).


+1, I'd like to know the same thing.... also how much is it at the stealership? If it's the same price I don't want to bother with the lock switch.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mfractala3 said:


> Ooooh I am 100% in on a flat bottom steering wheel gb if the discount is good! @Ponto - I'll take 2 sets just like it's stated on the list.
> 
> Tapatalkin'


FBSW?! where did that idea come from? Haha 

I might actually be interested. But that wouldn't be til next year for me. 

To the rest I have asked for pictures of the switches! 

2 more days til the deadline! 

*munkeeboi83, eurotuned00 and K092084 still need to get me their contact info ASAP. *


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump with pictures as a reminder what you will be ordering! (Still waiting on the lock switch picture)


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys, Iam in.

I need:

1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch.

Also I need the lock switch from the driver's door. Its all peeled off.

Let me know how to get them please. Thanks


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 x 2
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084
kgw
everfresh59 + 1 Lock switch

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi
2006_A3_2.0T + 1 Lock Switch

Updated list! 

*2006_A3_2.0T I need your full name and address for shipping/billing

Also munkeeboi83, eurotuned00 and K092084 still need to get me their contact info ASAP.*


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> *1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
> Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
> SFBay-A3
> saulz
> ...



PM sent :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> PM sent :wave:


Thank's! Send me your email address though! 

Tomorrow is the dead line people.

*munkeeboi83, eurotuned00 and K092084 where are you?!*


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Thank's! Send me your email address though!
> 
> Tomorrow is the dead line people.
> 
> *munkeeboi83, eurotuned00 and K092084 where are you?!*


just sent another pm with the email address, let me know if it arrived !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> just sent another pm with the email address, let me know if it arrived !


Yup you are good to go! 

Forgot Fune80i I need your email address as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
SFBay-A3
saulz
mfractala3 x 2
munkeeboi83 (2 Lock switches - BKS Has them do you want them?)
K092084
kgw
everfresh59 + 1 Lock switch

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger Switch, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
mattA3 +1 R8 Oil Cap
BeeAlk

*1 Drivers Switch, 1 Passenger*
eurotuned00
eXcelon53
fune8oi
2006_A3_2.0T + 1 Lock Switch

The people in red - I do not have your contact information. I cannot guarantee that you will get your purchase in the group buy if I do not get your information by tomorrow afternoon when I submit the group buy spreadsheet. 
I will do my best to make sure you are included. But no promises.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> *1 Drivers Switch, 3 Passenger, 1 Mirror Adjuster*
> Ponto + S3 Ebrake Handle
> SFBay-A3
> saulz
> ...



Any pics of the lock switch yet? If you can get the pic (or verify that they look identical to '06 OEM) you can add that to my name!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Any pics of the lock switch yet? If you can get the pic (or verify that they look identical to '06 OEM) you can add that to my name!


No pictures yet. But When you order the lock switch you order by vin so it's the exact part for your car. The actual look of the switches didn't change its just internals from what I understand. I'm picking up a drivers side one myself. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> No pictures yet. But When you order the lock switch you order by vin so it's the exact part for your car. The actual look of the switches didn't change its just internals from what I understand. I'm picking up a drivers side one myself.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Interesting.. Because the window switches are certainly different than what my car has right now (aluminum stuff).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fffffff Tapatalk. 
Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Sorry double post. But I don't think I've ever seen any Audi' s with chrome lock switches.
> 
> We are buying the updated window switches with chrome tips. But regular black lock switches.
> 
> ...


Just put me down for it as well :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Just put me down for it as well :thumbup:


You bet! I'll be sure to make sure that they the same as stock and get pictures if I can. Deadline is tomorrow. Sending the spreadsheet in at 5:00pm mountain std time. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Spreadsheet has been submitted to BKS for the group buy. 

This now closes the group buy. 

I will update you all as soon as I hear back from BKS. And you all should be getting an invoice emailed to you next week sometime I would imagine. 

For my fellow Canadians sharing on the shipping with me I will let you know how much you owe me once I get our Invoice. 


Cheers! 

Ponto


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Spreadsheet has been submitted to BKS for the group buy.
> 
> This now closes the group buy.
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Invoices are now being sent out. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

There are two options of the mirror switch which he will ask which one you would like. Only difference is the center bit of the knob. Matte black vs. A gloss black center. 

Sent from my Igloo

Edit.

This is one option

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUA6I026/SubProducts/AUA6I026-0001

this is the other

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUA6I013/SubProducts/AUA6I013-0001

Just note in your reply or payment which one you would like. 

Cheers!! 

And thanks everyone.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I received my Invoice! 

Just waiting on Everfresh and Saulz to send me their share! Woo exciting.

Also you might notice the invoice is in German... Click the yellow bar in the email and it will take you to the paypal site for payment. 

Any questions etc let me know! 

Cheers, 

Ponto


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hm, I didn't receive an invoice yet. I'll give it some time before I make a fuss though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Hm, I didn't receive an invoice yet. I'll give it some time before I make a fuss though.


If you don't get it by Friday let me know. 

I will double check to make sure i had your email address correct as well just to be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> If you don't get it by Friday let me know.
> 
> I will double check to make sure i had your email address correct as well just to be safe. :thumbup:


I got my invoice. Well, 3 invoices actually. The first one was outrageously high, which makes sense because the second one says "updated invoice," and seems like the correct price. But the third invoice is less than the original but more than the "updated" invoice. 

huh :screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I got my invoice. Well, 3 invoices actually. The first one was outrageously high, which makes sense because the second one says "updated invoice," and seems like the correct price. But the third invoice is less than the original but more than the "updated" invoice.
> 
> huh :screwy:


Hmm that is odd... I know that they had an intern do the billings up. Since I ordered 3 kit's to my own address he accidentally charged me shipping 3 times... I emailed back and they fixed it. 

PM me what your bill was or email them back and ask for clarification. Seems with the intern there was a mix up with more than just mine. Which sucks. 

So everyone check your invoices! 

Full Kit price is 189.90 with shipping included. 

If you need me to confirm your price let me know otherwise just email BKS back and ask them. 

Christian was our contact there. His email is [email protected]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SFBay-A3 you switches have been shipped!!


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Thanks for all the work to get this purchase going.

I received the DHL tracking info yesterday. Now the long wait for them to arrive, and who knows when I will actually get around to installing them


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SFBay-A3 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for all the work to get this purchase going.
> 
> I received the DHL tracking info yesterday. Now the long wait for them to arrive, and who knows when I will actually get around to installing them


Hey no problem! more then happy to. 

And i know what you mean, i Have all the interior led's coming as well. 

Is there a DIY of the switches somewhere? I thought so... but haven't looked. 
If it isn't very detailed I will probably do up a new one for all the switches. 

Maybe now I will finally take apart my rear passenger door and figure out why I can't turn off the child lock too! MAYBE. :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Maybe now I will finally take apart my rear passenger door and figure out why I can't turn off the child lock too! MAYBE. :laugh:


Ha! I have the same issue. The driver's side rear door doesn't open from the inside. I'd like to think that the cable just popped off the handle, but the return spring is still working (the handle doesn't just flop around). Not sure how they're setup in these cars...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Ha! I have the same issue. The driver's side rear door doesn't open from the inside. I'd like to think that the cable just popped off the handle, but the return spring is still working (the handle doesn't just flop around). Not sure how they're setup in these cars...


Same door as mine!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Same door as mine!!


Well let me know what you find out if you get around to it before me. Which you likely will being that I hardly have any time to do anything I actually want to do anymore.. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heey! My parcel is Canada already... 

4 days from Germany, not bad. Shame Canada post slates delivery as 6-30 days. They run a tight ship!! (Guess it does have to clear customs)


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Heey! My parcel is Canada already...
> 
> 4 days from Germany, not bad. Shame Canada post slates delivery as 6-30 days. They run a tight ship!! (Guess it does have to clear customs)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk, Fune90i Both your sets have been shipped!! And mine has cleared customs already! Wooo 

Has everyone received their invoice now? Please let me know if you haven't!


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Paypal not working for me. I go to pay the invoice and it kicks me back to the unpaid invoice. Tried different payment methods and from different browsers and computers. Waiting for Paypal to respond to me support request.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

mattA3 said:


> Paypal not working for me. I go to pay the invoice and it kicks me back to the unpaid invoice. Tried different payment methods and from different browsers and computers. Waiting for Paypal to respond to me support request.


Same thing happened to me when I tried to do it the first time. The next day it just worked when I tried again..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bah that's brutal. Let me know how it goes. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Expected Delivery of the 28th....




















Also I let Christian at BKS know some people are having troubles with PayPal.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

mattA3 said:


> Paypal not working for me. I go to pay the invoice and it kicks me back to the unpaid invoice. Tried different payment methods and from different browsers and computers. Waiting for Paypal to respond to me support request.


I had similar issues. When I logged in to Paypal and checked my account from there, it showed that I had an invoice and I tried to pay it from there but everytime I clicked to pay, it would kick me back to unpaid invoice. I was about to contact Paypal as well but was finally able to get it to work by doing the following:

1) Go to your email from BKS with the link to view and pay your invoice.
2) Click the link and enter your Paypal credentials.
3) Pay

When I tried to log in to Paypal first to view and pay my invoice from within Paypal, I would always fail. I'm not sure why doing it in the order listed above worked, but you can give that a try to see if it works for you as well.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Fastest shipping ever from Europe! Just received these this afternoon! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SFBay-A3 said:


> Fastest shipping ever from Europe! Just received these this afternoon! :thumbup:


Holy smokes that was fast! Yours got shipped 2 days before mine. 

Get them on!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/19024058.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Christian at BKS has resent the payments via Reminder. 

Are people still having issues paying? What does Paypal Say?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Christian at BKS has resent the payments via Reminder.
> 
> Are people still having issues paying? What does Paypal Say?



YES!! Driving me frickin crazy.

This is what happens...

I've tried two different browsers too.
I click the "pay now" button and it takes me to a breakdown of the group buy with my invoice amount. Gives me an option to pay with PayPal, I click that and enter my credentials, it then asks me if the shipping address is correct. I confirm and confirm the source of payment (credit card, or bank account number) then I click "Pay now." It then diverts me back to the first page. Like a never ending loop.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> YES!! Driving me frickin crazy.
> 
> This is what happens...
> 
> ...


Chrome worked for me.

Wonder if you can just send them a payment for the invoice amount??


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Chrome worked for me.
> 
> Wonder if you can just send them a payment for the invoice amount??


Tried that too, didn't work. Paypal gives me some invalid error.

Maybe they have a different paypal address for regular payment?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> Tried that too, didn't work. Paypal gives me some invalid error.
> 
> Maybe they have a different paypal address for regular payment?


Brutal.

Pay pal hasn't gotten back to you on the issue? 

I emailed BKS again.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Paypal is a horror story . . . Gone are the days when you could simply pay with your credit/debit card, now you have to sign up and create a Paypal account. No way, no how.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> Paypal is a horror story . . . Gone are the days when you could simply pay with your credit/debit card, now you have to sign up and create a Paypal account. No way, no how.


Funny I've never once had an issue with pay pal. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Bks has not received payments from almost everyone minus four of us. 

You can try to send them a payment direct to [email protected]

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also when you send the payment make sure your name is there and quote you invoice number if there is one. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I reactivated my previous account at PayHell , and am now bouncing back and forth whenever I hit the payment button... I'll keep trying, maybe it will work like the other guys did eventually.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> I reactivated my previous account at PayHell , and am now bouncing back and forth whenever I hit the payment button... I'll keep trying, maybe it will work like the other guys did eventually.


Haha did you try just sending a payment to BKS at [email protected]??? 

Has anyone yet?


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Bks has not received payments from almost everyone minus four of us.
> 
> ...



I have yet to receive an email from them with the invoice.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

K092084 said:


> I have yet to receive an email from them with the invoice.


Sent you a pm.

The email you provided me matches on his spreadsheet. Confirm your email via PM and I will let Christian know. 

Feel bad for all the issues with paypal and what not. Pain in the ass.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

How quickly did your switches arrive after notice of them being shipped out?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> How quickly did your switches arrive after notice of them being shipped out?


It was about a week, maybe week and a half? There are tracking numbers... should have received it when you paid. 

I have the spreadsheet at work, i can check whose have been shipped and get tracking numbers for anyone who might not have it. 

Hopefully the rest of you are able to get your payment through.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Haha did you try just sending a payment to BKS at [email protected]???
> 
> Has anyone yet?




This is what happens...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> This is what happens...


What the actual Fook?

Paypal hasn't replied to any of this to anyone? Complete BS.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently its happened to others.


300 posts on this 

https://www.paypal-community.com/t5...-send-your-payment-right-now/m-p/721633#M2125

one persons solution

Re: We're sorry,but we can't send your payment right now.
‎08-17-2013 06:37 AM

I just had this issue and resolved it. THERE IS NO ONLINE FIX - You have to call PayPal and speak with a customer service rep. The problem happens as part of their security measures. In my case, I made a change to my profile on a device (iPad) that I don't normally use with PP. This triggers the security alert, locks you out from making any payments, and the only way to get it resolved is to call them. They will transfer you to a different rep that handles security issues and will ask you a bunch of security questions from your past. If you answer all the questions accurately, only then will they lift the security lock.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've paid for two other items in the last week, there is no issue with paypal. It's an issue with BKS, they need to talk to PayPal.



Ponto said:


> Apparently its happened to others.
> 
> 
> 300 posts on this
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> I've paid for two other items in the last week, there is no issue with paypal. It's an issue with BKS, they need to talk to PayPal.


Good to know. 

I have emailed BKS.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Ryan,

spreadsheet is updated!

I had talk with PayPal support. PayPal contact all members of the group buy via email which currently hasn´t paid to identify the issue. The guy from the hotline means that perhaps the deposited payment source (credit card, bank account etc.) aren’t verified or is not covered. Further some payments are pending without any reason. However, they will receive help soon to solve this issue.

If you have any further questions do not hesitate to contact me.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ Kind regards

Christian Scholz 
Marketing and Customer Relations


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Ponto, got my switches today! Thanks again!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Hey Ponto, got my switches today! Thanks again!


Awesome! Glad they made it before you left!


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks again to Ponto for helping us with the whole famiry purchase 

I don't usually post on the forum but I was able to install them tonight and wanted to share some tips with you guys (consider it a small little DIY). When it comes to DIY's, I am very beginner (I usually break tabs and something bad usually happens). The whole install of all the switches took around 3hrs for me. I hope this can help some of you guys out there  feel free to ignore it if you guys feel like its too easy for some of you

For those who are looking for a good place to start: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2689982
This helped me out to removing the panels.

I didn't think of doing a response until I finished the driver side, so the pics shown will be for the passenger side + back seats

I found that having a *MAGNETIC* T-20 was the best as some of the screws were hard to take out by hand. And when prying open the door panel, be firm. It honestly felt like I broke the panel the first time I took it apart

After removing the panel (as referenced to link above), you will see a white piece of cotton:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114291985" title="DIY1 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5510/11114291985_1ee5b23214.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DIY1"></a>

Behind the cotton, remove the 10 screws (circled in red below):

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114317434" title="DIY2 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/11114317434_9bcb60f5e3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DIY2"></a>

Note: this one T-20 screw must be removed too to get the door handle off:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114331985" title="DIY3 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/11114331985_20c8a46caa.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DIY3"></a>

Once the door handle is off, unplug the connectors attached to the door switch and remove door switch from plastic piece+tabs. (I personally used a butter knife to pry on the sides of the switches)

Reverse the order to put it back together

-------------------------------------------------------

For the rear switches, I suggest having the windows down when replacing the switch, I found much easier to remove/install the door panel when the window is down.

From the link provided, if you scroll down to #14, there is a pic provided by tpliquid showing where the screws are located before you can pry open the door panel.

Removing the the door handle is quite similar to the front. Remove the 1 screw in the front. And 10 in the back (correct me if I am wrong).

Front screw:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114502366" title="DIY4 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/11114502366_1b2a734a55.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="DIY4"></a>

Back screws:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114708223" title="DIY 5 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3730/11114708223_855db1f67f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DIY 5"></a>

Close up view of the remaining few (the 4 darker ones):

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11114565436" title="DIY6 by S N, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5475/11114565436_1012e627b3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DIY6"></a>

Again, when the door handle is off, just unplug, remove and replace.

And that, you should have a good grasp on how to replace the window switches.

Hopefully some of you can get a few pointers or two from this. Cheers all :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Got my switches today!

I'll probably be installing them in a few months :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

People who are having issues any updates??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Email from bks this am. Please let me know what's up guys. 

any updates? I had heard that PayPal fix the issue but we doesn´t receive any payment confirmation from the other guys.*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ Kind regards*

Christian ScholzMarketing and Customer Relations

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Email from bks this am. Please let me know what's up guys.
> 
> any updates? I had heard that PayPal fix the issue but we doesn´t receive any payment confirmation from the other guys.*
> 
> ...


Finally got it to work today through my iPhone with Safari and PayPal mobile. Payment sent, waiting for tracking information..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

yaay!!! Stupid Pay Pal.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I just tried again...I hit the pay button after entering all the info, and it bumps me back to the "pay invoice" page. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> I just tried again...I hit the pay button after entering all the info, and it bumps me back to the "pay invoice" page. :banghead:


Seriously?!

Wtf. Such a pain. 

Did you try just sending a payment to BKS?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> Finally got it to work today through my iPhone with Safari and PayPal mobile. Payment sent, waiting for tracking information..


They got your payment.

They are re sending invoices to every one else.

Sorry guys! pain in the ass


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anybody installed their switches yet? Any before/after pics?

I'll finally be installing mine this weekend since I will have to take apart the door to replace my window regulator, too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Has anybody installed their switches yet? Any before/after pics?
> 
> I'll finally be installing mine this weekend since I will have to take apart the door to replace my window regulator, too.


I think Saulz said he got his installed... mine never did and are sitting here in my condo. haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

How did everyone make out with this? 

Hope it wasn't a complete bust for some of you


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I installed mine 2 weeks ago. It took a few hours for me to swap out all four doors but the DIY write-ups from everyone made it pretty straightforward. I'm happy with the mod and appreciate all the efforts of modders before me who took the time to figure it all out and post up the instructions :beer:


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> How did everyone make out with this?
> 
> Hope it wasn't a complete bust for some of you


Easy as umpkin: pie to put it. Love em, every time I go roll a window I feel like I have a new car, nice and crisp click and feel!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Installed mine this past weekend on the driver's side. It's pretty easy. They look so much better than the old ratty switches!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

If there is anyone who didn't get their switches I may be doing my own order from BKS and would gladly tack on the parts to my order as well and then ship out to you privately as to cut down on the paypal issues. 

Let me know!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump for good info for newbs. 


Christian at BKS is the guy to get in touch with

[email protected]


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Did a discount group buy work? Would totally want these and replacement door lock switches...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh ya it did we had a dozen people or so on it. Christian was great to deal with. Saved on prices and shipping 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Oh ya it did we had a dozen people or so on it. Christian was great to deal with. Saved on prices and shipping
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Truth :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Oh ya it did we had a dozen people or so on it. Christian was great to deal with. Saved on prices and shipping
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Hi guys,

last time I bought from BKS was in May 2015. I was dealing with Christian but in the middle of it replies came from Robert Sholz - I assume his brother ?? He said: "Please note chris don’t work longer for this company". So I am not sure what was going on, didn't want to ask.

Robert seemed to be as helpful as Christian. Here is his contact:


Robert Scholz
CEO and Productcare

BKS-Tuning GmbH
Wolfener Straße 32-34 
12681 Berlin 
Germany

Tel.: +4930/21403469
Fax: +4930/31567754

Web: http://www.bks-tuning.com
Mail: [email protected]


Hope that helps,


----------

